# Rear coil springs



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I installed some BF Goodrich 255/60R15's on the rear of my 69 GTO. I am bottoming out when I hit a bump and have back seat passengers. I am assuming this is because my real coil springs need to be stiffer/stonger. Can someone reccomend stiffer stock replacement coil springs? I dont want to use air shocks.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, probably some more info required like the age of your springs and are the springs bottoming out or the tires rubbing. I think the MOOG coil springs for your car are MC5401. If the coil springs are old, replacing them would be a good option. If you are looking for other specifications, this link may help you. 
Coil Spring Specifications
Matt


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I just picked up chevy 12-bolt from a 69 Chevelle that has brand new springs for an A-body, was on a strip car so i am sure they are HD i will check part numbers....i was getting ready to list them with a bunch of extra parts i have accumulated.....If interested hit me with a PM.

Also the Drag Bags for the back springs are great they stiffen them by loading the inside not stretching them like air shocks, improve body roll and wheel hop too.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Can you post a link to the drag bags you are talking about?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

no problem....really very simple to install, when you do make sure you run an air line from each one so you can adjust that GTO lean out of the back, i run 12 lbs drivers side and 8 passengers...

Vehicle Suspension by Air Lift for 1969 GTO - AL60844


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/AIR-60844/


----------



## nanagoat (Sep 4, 2011)

Not sure where I ordered them, but I got a set up made for a 67 Station Wagon (springs and shocks). It gave my car a slight lift but maintained the smooth ride. Air shocks of course have no play ( at least the old ones I had in the 70's) and the ride suffers


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Are your rear rims 15x7's? Wanted to see how the 255's cleared everything and looked. Trying to decide between 235 and 255 on the rear...


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

255 fit great on rear. 235 on front. In my opinion this is the best setup.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Are your rear rims 15x7? Front 15x6?


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Front and rear are 15x7


----------

